# Thinking Abou Another Cockapoo



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I keep having these thoughts that a second cockapoo would be great company for Millie. 

I work from home, so she doesn't spend a huge amount of time on her own, but if I am working she patiently waits outside the beauty room.

I'm worried that if I get another dog it will be a big increase in the amount of care/work involved. I have no problem with the care involved now, in fact I love it. 

But my biggest concern is, will it change my relationship with Millie. She is very family orientated, especially towards me. If she has another playmate, will she start to ignore me.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh no,definatly not,eden is still as loving,if not more, but her and willow have already formed an amazing bond.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Karen. What are the ages of your two dogs & are they both girls?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

no i dont think so, gypay has become more affectionet with my mum over the years and Echo is my girl get very gellos of the others and always tried to get the closest to me. you will just end up with twice the cockapoo love. 


i must admit though Delta can be a bit of a loner but then i didnt spend as much time with her as i did with Echo on her own. but Inca, Echo and Delta still falow me around the house everywhere i go. 


what are you thingking of getting this time.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Go for it would be my advice


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

There may be some jealousy at first, but you'll get twice the love :hug:


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Thanks Karen. What are the ages of your two dogs & are they both girls?


eden is 6 months on the 12th and willow is 8 weeks,yes both girls.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think having a second would affect your relationship with Millie. There are lots of benefits having two - great company for each other, puppy would learn from Millie, fun watching them interact, you don't feel so bad leaving a dog on their own, double the cuddles, etc, etc.

That said, it is more work initially as you have the puppy phase again which is more full on than an adult dog, also training again ... but it's all happy work!

I think it's lovely having two and would recommend it.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Thinking out loud about getting another puppy here is a dangerous thing as lots of us will 'persuade' you that it's a great idea. Flo is no different with me since getting Remy and I would thoroughly recommend it


----------



## Ollie's "mom" (Dec 19, 2011)

*The very question that brought me to this forum!!*



MillieDog said:


> I keep having these thoughts that a second cockapoo would be great company for Millie.
> 
> OlliePup now 15 mo (OMG) is happy to be rid of his loving nickname "Baby Dog" (I'm the one with the difficult transition!
> He is so happy to have his own puppy to Play Puppy with!!
> ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oooh Julie! How exciting. I can't give you any advice about what it is like having two but I am definitely planning on having a second Cockapoo when Daisy is older so being biased I would say go for it!  x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comments. So glad everyone says its a good idea. It does feel right, but I'm having the niggling doubt feeling I had last time I wanted a dog (Millie). Funnily enough as soon as hubby said yes to a dog the niggle doubt lifted!! I guess its not rocket science to know what the niggling doubt really is 

Another question if I may. How do you know the dogs will get on? Do you take your dog to the breeder to see which puppy interacts best.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Julie, you will know what Millie is like with other dogs, great I guess and it is strange but a new puppy will just follow her lead. Millie will always be top dog as such, well after you as her leader of course  All dogs are different, but dogs do work well together, naturally as a pack, my girls are wonderful together .. and my parents have 4 dogs who work so well as a pack, it is wonderful to see them all together, the dogs seem to sort it better than humans lol .. but of course we are always pack leader xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Julie  It's inevitable isn't it?! I have no doubt Millie will love a friend to play with and she is loyal to you I don't think her feelings would change. Go for it! :jumping: Will you go back to Sylvia again?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh forgot to add, yes Honey met Picnic at the breeders, but Picnic was a very well bred and socialised puppy, raised in the home and around other dogs in a true family surrounding, she settled in perfectly with our family and with Honey, I do feel the breeding/way she was raised has alot to do with this  

I would have another Picnic at the drop of a hat  ok I am soppy about my dogs, but aren't we all


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm glad you are asking all these questions Julie as they are one I would like answers to also...I've been close to getting a second a few times but it hasn't worked out for one reason or another....but I haven't given up yet!!
I was thinking about asking to borrow some ones dog for the weekend to see how Betty got on with having another dog in the house...a kind of try before you
buy...for some reason I feel a bit more apprehensive about getting a second than I did my first


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I'm glad you are asking all these questions Julie as they are one I would like answers to also...I've been close to getting a second a few times but it hasn't worked out for one reason or another....but I haven't given up yet!!
> I was thinking about asking to borrow some ones dog for the weekend to see how Betty got on with having another dog in the house...a kind of try before you buy...for some reason I feel a bit more apprehensive about getting a second than I did my first


I can understand being more apprehensive about getting a second pup Colin .... I was at the "thinking about it" stage for a long time and was concerned about how Maisie would take to another one. Eventually took the plunge, and very happy I did!

Betty is so playful, I'm sure she would be happy to have a friend.

Sue x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I have just started a thread about being on my breeders waiting list for a puppy in the summer! I have had two dogs before the only 'down' side is financial two lots of insurance two lots of boarding fees two lots of vets fees! But then you get two lots of love so it is a no brainer well apart from two lots of muddy paws!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Julie, as long as Millie is sociable and likes being with other dogs, she'll be thrilled with a puppy. The puppy will be used to being with litter mates and will probably see Millie as a surrogate. I am sure your chosen breeder will help guide you towards the right pup for you.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Go for it !
Once I'd decided to get no 2 it was easy and I couldn't wait. They were fine from the minute Scamp came home, and play and do everything together. If one goes out on his own ( which is rare ), has happened when off to groomers, the other cries and looks for the missing one !
When it comes to cuddles you get twice as many, I end up with 2 cockapoo's trying to get on my lap !
( How do you fit 3 on ? )


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh gosh, I knew starting this thread wouldn't dampen the feeling. But didn't realise how much everyones comments would fuel that feeling too :decision:

I wont rush into this, I have a sensible husband who will need careful handling, He absolutely adores Millie, of course  But he does know I'm thinking about it, I've mentioned it in passing to him and on Saturday I bumped into Karen (Weller) and mention it to her. He didn't say anything until that night at friends. To everyone else he just said, oh Julie wants a 2nd dog. And their reply was well, of course, its only a matter of time.

Clare - I'm not sure whether to go back to Sylvia or not. I have no complaints about Millie and her temperament is hugely important. But I really do fancy a brown roan


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

A hubby that needs careful handling!!!  That has made me chuckle. I think he will welcome a new puppy as much as you would but I must admit I too flip flop backwards and forwards between really wanting another puppy and just really enjoying Weller now he is all grown up and such a fit for our family. Am I ready to return to the puppy chaos.............not just yet


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Clare - I'm not sure whether to go back to Sylvia or not. I have no complaints about Millie and her temperament is hugely important. But I really do fancy a brown roan


 Oh yes a choccie roan would go very nicely with Millie. Well there's an obvious breeder choice for that one....better get on the list!


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

We are doing a try before you buy Colin we are lucky enough to be having the gorgeous Boston from here to stay with us for 4 weeks whilst his owners go back to aus!,! So I get to see what it's like with two without committing, v excited


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Oh yes a choccie roan would go very nicely with Millie. Well there's an obvious breeder choice for that one....better get on the list!


Once my mind is made up I'm not good at waiting. More of an impulse girl 



wellerfeller said:


> A hubby that needs careful handling!!!  That has made me chuckle. I think he will welcome a new puppy as much as you would but I must admit I too flip flop backwards and forwards between really wanting another puppy and just really enjoying Weller now he is all grown up and such a fit for our family. Am I ready to return to the puppy chaos.............not just yet


Ah Chris was quite taken with Weller when we bumped into you.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Julie a choccy roan will be just perfect with your blue roan and of course I am biased! My two adore each other. We always greet dexter first and feed him first to let him know he is still King Pin and Bonnie doesn't mind at all. Our relationship with dexter hasn't changed at all and she has bonded with us equally. There is of course double the mud in our house and my kitchen floor is constantly being cleaned! 
I was advised to have a different *** for my second and it has been good advice I am told they are less likely to be jealous. She has been easy to train as she copies him although the house training has been much slower for her and unlike him who was house trained straight away she is till tiddling in the house!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I'm glad you are asking all these questions Julie as they are one I would like answers to also...I've been close to getting a second a few times but it hasn't worked out for one reason or another....but I haven't given up yet!!
> I was thinking about asking to borrow some ones dog for the weekend to see how Betty got on with having another dog in the house...a kind of try before you
> buy...for some reason I feel a bit more apprehensive about getting a second than I did my first


I'll lend you my Betty then when you call them you'd just have to shout one name!! People would then think you were mad calling both dogs the same name!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> I'll lend you my Betty then when you call them you'd just have to shout one name!! People would then think you were mad calling both dogs the same name!!!!


Yes, that does make like easier...seriously if you want a Saturday night out or
weekend away I would love to have your Betty come stay


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lilies said:


> We are doing a try before you buy Colin we are lucky enough to be having the gorgeous Boston from here to stay with us for 4 weeks whilst his owners go back to aus!,! So I get to see what it's like with two without committing, v excited


Niki - how exciting , you must let me know how you get on or better still we could meet up at the look out for a walk - I would love to meet Boston.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lilies said:


> We are doing a try before you buy Colin we are lucky enough to be having the gorgeous Boston from here to stay with us for 4 weeks whilst his owners go back to aus!,! So I get to see what it's like with two without committing, v excited


Ahh you will love it .. two is so much fun  we will want lots of pics please Nikki


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Yes, that does make like easier...seriously if you want a Saturday night out or
> weekend away I would love to have your Betty come stay


Ok cool well let's look into doing that at some point as there are always things that crop up when I know I'll be out late etc! Would be more than happy to have your Betty too at any point if you need her looking after!

The Betty's!! Lol!! We'd be shouting "Betty's here!" "Come on both of you Betty's!"!!!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Julie a choccy roan will be just perfect with your blue roan and of course I am biased! My two adore each other. We always greet dexter first and feed him first to let him know he is still King Pin and Bonnie doesn't mind at all. Our relationship with dexter hasn't changed at all and she has bonded with us equally. There is of course double the mud in our house and my kitchen floor is constantly being cleaned!
> I was advised to have a different *** for my second and it has been good advice I am told they are less likely to be jealous. She has been easy to train as she copies him although the house training has been much slower for her and unlike him who was house trained straight away she is till tiddling in the house!


Oh I hadn't thought about a boy dog.

Do you have any pictures of them both? And another question, are you going to the Bushey Park walk in March?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I've never had a male dog, but I have to say I honestly wouldn't mind which *** I have next, now if I could just decide on colour......lemon roan? Red? Black and Tan? Or another blonde, I just love the blondes......


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Julie I am going to the bushy park meet. As for photos I will work on it- I should say work on my daughter.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Julie I am going to the bushy park meet. As for photos I will work on it- I should say work on my daughter.


Brilliant. You know what, I'm going to work on hubby to come along too. I've told him about Dexter being the spit of Millie. I haven't told him that you have another puppy now too. But he doesn't need to know that yet


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Brilliant. You know what, I'm going to work on hubby to come along too. I've told him about Dexter being the spit of Millie. I haven't told him that you have another puppy now too. But he doesn't need to know that yet


I see you are taking the softly softly take it slowly approach with hubby, Julie! Hope to see you at Bushy Park.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Always think of it a bit like buying a second hand car the colour is secondary and you may be stuck with only a few choices. If Hattie gets a companion in June I would like a boy (just for the fun of it!) but may be swayed by what is available.
P.S. Thank god it is only me who has to make the decision!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just to say I had a chat with hubby this weekend about getting a 2nd poo. Surprisingly he wasn't adverse to it 

So when the Bushey Park meet takes place on 25 March, Chris will come with me. We're keen to see how cockapoos from the same household interact. If at the meet you have two poos perhaps you would be kind enough to introduce yourselves and chat about your experiences for owning two dogs


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That's great news Julie!


----------

